# Have you read ALL the books...



## PipaHappyHobbit (Feb 3, 2003)

How many book concering the Lord of the Rings or Middle earth have you read?
I've read the Lord of the Rings, The Hobbit, and now I'm starting on The Sil. Not very many yet.


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 3, 2003)

I've read The Hobbit, TLOTR, and the Simarillion. It's been a while since I've read the Sim...my books got lost when my family moved three years ago! After the release of TFOTR, I went out and bought new copies of the trilogy, but I really to go and get another copy of the Sim, as well as Unfinished Tales and the rest.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 3, 2003)

I've read:
_The Hobbit
The Lord Of The Rings
The Silmarillion
Unfinished Tales
The Book Of Lost Tales 1
The Book Of Lost Tales 2
The History Of The Lord Of The Rings
The Peoples Of Middle-earth
The Adventures Of Tom Bombadil _

I've skimmed the rest of the HoMe, but I wouldn't say that I've read it in the same way that I have the books I mentioned. As for books I've read _about_ Tolkien and Middle-earth, I doubt if I could name them all off the top of my head.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Feb 3, 2003)

hmph I feel all insignificant after Foolofatook's list

In this order:

The Hobbit
FotR
TTT
RotK
The hobbit
FotR
TTT
Rotk
RotK
The Silmarillion
TTT
Unfinished Tales.


As you can see....I've read LotR over and over again because I can't seem to be able to find the library to get HoMe....


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 3, 2003)

I have read The Hobbit, then the Trilogy, then the Sil, and am in the process of reading Unfinished tales. I had to return it to the library in the middle of it before, but now I've got it back again.


----------



## 33Peregrin (Feb 3, 2003)

All of the Tolkien things I've read? Lets see...
The Hobbit
The Lord of the Rings
The Silmarillion
Farmer Giles of Ham
Smith of Wootton Major
The Adventures of Tom Bombadil
Roverandom
Leaf by Niggle (Do these count?)

I'm also reading the Letters of JRR Tolkien. Right now I'm reading TTT(again) , The letters, a biography, a few things from the Tolkien Reader. After these are finished, I plan to reread Sil, then The Book of Lost Tales, One and Two, and Unfinished Tales. The last three books I all got for my birthday. After these, I'll try a few of the HoME books. They sound long and detailed, but good. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Niniel (Feb 4, 2003)

I've read the Hobbit, LOTR, the Sil and UT. I am currently trying to find and English version of the Letters of JRRT, and after that I'll try to find HOME, but the books are quite expensive (20 euros each) and our library doesn't have all of them.


----------



## Enduriel (Feb 4, 2003)

At the moment i've only read LOTR and The Hobbit a few times each. I will read the others as soon as I am able to get them.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 4, 2003)

The Hobbit: 2-3 times

LotR: almost 5 times

The Silmarillion: Somewhat twice... I have read The Quenta Silmarillion twice, the Ainulindale and Valaquenta several times, and read The Fall of Numenor and the Rings of Power only once.

UT: only the Tuor chapter, once

BoLT: about 30% of it, once

HoMe X (Morgoth's Ring): About 50% of it, Athrabeth Finrod Ah Andreth 5 or 6 times 

HoMe VI (The Return of the Shadow): about 30% of it.. mostly just skim it for research from time to time...

Have used Letters and HoMe V to look up a few things, but have read very little of HoMe V.

I haven't read books on Middle-earth or Tolkien by any other author.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 4, 2003)

The Hobbit - 3 times
The Lord of the Rings - 12 times
The Silmarillion - 6 times
UT - some parts only once (Narn-i-hin-Hurin), some parts twice or more (Erendis and Aldarion), and some parts about 10 times (The history of Galadriel and Celeborn, The Istari, The Palantiri, The Druedain, The Hunt for the Ring).
HOME V: The Lost Road - I've read parts of it
HOME VI-IX (The history of the LOTR) - read only small bits and extracts of each of these four books.
The Letters of J.R.R. Tolkien - read several letters
Leaf by Niggle
Farmer Giles of Ham
Smith of Wooton Major


----------



## Eriol (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm impressed with how quickly you pick up stuff, Nóm. You give very knowledgeable opinions on First Age questions having read the Sil only 'somewhat twice'... Well done! I really lost count on how many times I read LotR, but the Hobbit I read 9 times, and Sil... well, after the first 5 or 6 times, I read a story from the Sil every week on the average, and have been doing this for quite a while now... As for UT, I read it 7 times, the letters 3 times, and HoME I never read  ... They are quite pricey, but I'll get to them some day.


----------



## brcolow (Feb 15, 2003)

*which ones have you read?*

Ok, I would like to start a thread where you list all fo the tolkien books that you have read. I am new to Tolkien but I find him absolutley amazing,

1. The Hobbit
2. The Fellowship of the ring (reading this now)


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 15, 2003)

The Hobbit
The Fellowship
The Two Towers
The Return of the King
Parts of Sil (props to MorgulKing )
And I am buying Unfinished Tales and Book of Lost Tales #2! 

Keep reading brcolow, the more you read the more you will admire JR Tolkien!!


----------



## Niniel (Feb 15, 2003)

The Hobbit (twice)
LOTR (6 times)
The Sil (3 times)
Unfinished Tales (once)
I've just bought JRRT's Letters, so I'll read those next.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 15, 2003)

Here is an almost identical thread:
Have you read ALL the books... 

My answer's in there too.


----------



## brcolow (Feb 15, 2003)

heh sorry, well I plan to keep reading but man these books are really long  btw what is The Sil?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Feb 15, 2003)

yes my list (in order that I read them) is on that thread, too.

BTW: the sil (short for Silmarillion) is a book about the history of the first age. It really explains a lot. Really should read it. But it has a lot of names to watch out.


----------



## redline2200 (Feb 15, 2003)

The Hobbit
The Trilogy
The Sil
Unfinished Tales


----------



## Mirabella (Feb 15, 2003)

The Hobbit...several times
The LOTR....too many times to count
The Simirallion...a few times

I am planning on beginning Unfinished Tales in the next week or so.


----------



## brcolow (Feb 15, 2003)

How long did it take all of you to read these? It took me 3 days to read the hobbit but im going slower on tfotr :\


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 15, 2003)

goodness me....I think Old Man Willow was a seedling when I read the Hobbit the first time.....

The Hobbit many times
The Lord of the Rings many, many times
The Silmarillion I sort of lost count
Unfinished Tales more than ten times

I read The Hobbit and LOTR aloud to my children....twice.


----------



## brcolow (Feb 15, 2003)

wow, you must have alot of time on your hands 
Did your children like the story?


----------



## Ecthelion (Feb 15, 2003)

I've read:
Hobbit
Fellowship of The Ring
Two Towers
Return of The King

Getting around to reading :
Sil and UT


----------



## olorin the maia (Feb 15, 2003)

time on my hands? Well, no, not really. But I made time for the things important to me.
My children (now grown and in college) liked the books very much. I read lots of books to them when they were growing up, and Tolkien's literary treasures were among those.
A warning! A fair jaw-cracker some of the language can be, when you're trying to pronounce it aloud! But the verse of the One Ring in the Language of Mordor never failed to bring a shiver down my spine....


----------



## AirforceBrat (Feb 16, 2003)

i have read:
TLOTR TRILOGY
THE HOBBIT 
GOD AM I BORING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beleg (Feb 17, 2003)

It took me some hours to finish hobbit, 2 days to finish Lotr, one for Silmarillion and 2 each for Letters and Unfinished Tales. Can't obtain the History so can't read it. Can't even find its E-text version.


----------



## brcolow (Feb 17, 2003)

2 days to finish all three!?


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Feb 17, 2003)

The Fellowship
The Two Towers
The Return of the King
(now reading) The Hobbit
(now reading) The Silmarillion


----------



## jimmyboy (Feb 17, 2003)

The Hobbit
The Lord Of The Rings
The Silmarillion
Unfinished Tales
The Adventures Of Tom Bombadil


----------



## Goldberry (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> *It took me some hours to finish hobbit, 2 days to finish Lotr, one for Silmarillion and 2 each for Letters and Unfinished Tales. Can't obtain the History so can't read it. Can't even find its E-text version. *



You must be the fastest reader ever! Did you go 48 hours straight on LoTR?


----------



## Mormegil (Feb 19, 2003)

I have read the majority of Tolkiens works on ME.
The Hobbit
LOTR
The Silmarillion
Unfinished Tales
Vols 1,2,7,8,9,10,11,12 of HoME

I have the other volumes of HoME, plus Letters and I am graduallly working my way through them.

I would say that as long as you have read the Hobbit, LOTR and the Sil, then you will know pretty much as much as you ever will about Middle Earth. The other books just add more depth and different versions of the stories.

I also wouldn't claim that I read LOTR in 2 days. I took my time when I read it, and enjoyed every word. And it's worth re-reading any of Tolkiens works just to pick up on that minute detail you missed first time around (and trust me, there will be plenty).


----------



## pohuist (Feb 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mormegil _
> *I have read the majority of Tolkiens works on ME.
> The Hobbit
> LOTR
> ...



I am with you 100% on the time to read LoTR (and the other books as well). I disagree, however, on the Hobbit, LoTR and Sil. UT has some stuff that is not in any of the 3. (The Battle on the fords of Isen, for example). And then you find things like "The fall of Gondolin" that are not in UT as well. I mean, you know that Gondolin has falled because of treason, to a host of Balrogs from the Sil, but not HOW it happened. So you need some HoME (not necessarily the whole thing but some) for a complete knowledge. And "the Adventures of TB" is just a pure enjoyment.


----------

